
Cross-platform development with Xamarin - Devfromthestars
https://solidgeargroup.com/cross-platform-development-xamarin
======
ExcelBrian
I used it in a couple projects, and it is a little difficult at the beggining,
but then I think we saved much time and with great results

~~~
JohnKarty
Maybe the hardest part is when you need native issues, you have to go into
each platform development

------
culebrero
Yes, doing common development in a PLC makes it easier and allows to have
project under control

